# Things that help and things that don't...



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

First, six things that help on the DR/DP symptoms:
1. Clonazepam - in small doses
2. Sleep
3. Lying down - sounds crazy, but it helps!
4. Listening to relaxed music, like Caf? del Mar and "chillout" music
5. Going for a walk - works only sometimes
6. Watching/listening to the TV

And now, six things that DON'T HELP!
1. Crowded/busy places
2. Loud noise/bad accoustics
3. Strong sunlight and fluorescents
4. Extended periods of concetration
5. Listening to Metallica's "St. Anger"!
6. Playing video games for more than ? hour


----------

